# Dual citizenship and divorce



## maddaston (Jun 26, 2014)

In reviewing the application for dual citizenship it says something about submitting divorce paperwork also. No my question is if I am divorced and remarried, and so is my current wife, and our ex-spouses and no where in the picture are the documents necessary for the petition?


----------



## yosheryosh (Mar 4, 2013)

yes, they need all life events. you have to translate the divorce papers to italian and submit those as well (this is so your first spouse cant apply for italian citizenship and so you aren't married twice - how do they know u got the divorce).

i know because i am going thru the same thing right now... dual citizenship application with a prior divorce (marriage was from another country)...


----------



## maddaston (Jun 26, 2014)

thank you. So would this also mean I would have to submit my and my wife's marriage licenses and her dvorce paperwork as well?


----------



## yosheryosh (Mar 4, 2013)

your first marriage license, and your divorce paperwork. your wife's is not necessary


----------



## rpizzica (Aug 10, 2011)

Yosheryosh is right I just finished to registered my 3 marriages and divorces and wasn't fun it all. Make sure to get the divorces certifications at the courthouse, they can not be too old, and after been translated by a certified translator from the embassy make sure to Appostile with Dept of State (that apply within the US or any other Country. Good luck...In bocca al lupo


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

You'll also need a "Certificate of No Appeal" for your divorces. A CNA is some sort of official statement from the court that the divorce is final. The statement must contain two basic ingredients: (1) it notes the absence of appeals against the final divorce decree; (2) it states that the divorce has “full force and effect as of the date of entry." Some courts know exactly what this statement is and routinely issue it (or even automatically issue it as part of the judgment), while others have no clue and require you to work with the court clerk a bit.

Many Italian consulates have divorce registration forms on their Web sites that explain the requirements for recording foreign divorces in Italy, including the CNA requirement.


----------



## rpizzica (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes indeed.. and possibly The Italian Consulates are pushing a new Law that will require basic Italian speech & read.


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

rpizzica said:


> Yes indeed.. and possibly The Italian Consulates are pushing a new Law that will require basic Italian speech & read.


That's not true. There are a couple of bills being discussed the Italian parliament about requiring those who apply for Italian citizenship to obtain the CILS certification. This stemmed from an incident in which a Middle Eastern man was refused Italian citizenship by the mayor of his town for being unable to read aloud the citizenship oath, as he couldn't read or speak Italian.

Italian consulates don't "push" legislation. They just serve what's on the menu...


----------

